# osage saw log



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 19, 2016)

Finally out of the woods. Just before the snow. One more to go!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 19, 2016)

Those are heavy logs! Looks like you are resting between lifting them onto your trailer. Beautiful lumber in the making. Chuck


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks @Nature Man. Thats my little brother. He was plum wore out from watching me load them with the tractor! Hard work, that watching.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 19, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> Thanks @Nature Man. Thats my little brother. He was plum wore out from watching me load them with the tractor! Hard work, that watching.


Glad you had a tractor! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2016)

Can't wait to see them opened up!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 20, 2016)

Lots of good stuff in those.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

I just love making yellow dust! 

My wife has made me tee shirts with it, I save some padauk and some pernambuco dust last year for tee shirts as well. You cannot buy tee shirts with the colors that exotic sawdust dyes cotton. Save that dust and your wife (oor you) can make some one-of-a-kind hues. Buy 100% cotton tees for it. Keep the dust in a big ziploc I keep them in the big ziploc tote bags with the built-in handles then keep those in big brown paper sacks to keep it nice and yellow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Good tip @Kevin! I never thought about that but it makes sense. I knew osage had yellow dye in it, i use it to id mulberry sometimes. T shirts never entered my mind though. Except when my wife does laundry!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin, I saw your first line and remembered my doctor saying to drink more liquids. Then read the rest to see I was on the wrong page again....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Kevin, I saw your first line and remembered my doctor saying to drink more liquids. Then read the rest to see I was on the wrong page again....


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 22, 2016)

Does the t shirt eventually turn dark like the wood? Gary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2016)

John, I suggest you carve your family name on that and put it on your front lawn, seems to be popular in Missouri....... an old boy up in Kirksville has a business making those....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes, the shirts can turn from bright yellow to a slight amber and age to brown. The sun can fade it out quickly. Modern laundry does a number on it too. I gave up dying cloth 20 years ago because of modern soaps.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 22, 2016)

@barry richardson, yeah i think i know that guy in kirk. There does seem to be an inordinate amount those signs in my corner of the world. I think i will pass though. Not my style.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 31, 2016)

John:

I am originally from Missouri and down here the biggest problem I have is TERMITES. That osage orange is some incredible stuff and I kept thinking that the Osage from back home would be a great wood to use down here because it is termite immune and just down right bullet proof. So I am building my kitchen from mahogany and the osage orange was something I had in mind for building drawer sides and drawing bottoms, shelves etc. 

I have never worked with the Osage Orange other than to cut out of the fence on the farm or use it for posts. How do you use it? And if you use is it, how is with hand tools like planing, dovetailing etc. 

Thanks


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, Mark and welcome to wood barter. Osage is an odd wood for sure. I use it a lot for tool handles, hammer, axe, and such. It also makes good mallets. Working it is very dependant on age. The older it gets the harder it gets. It can be like cutting stone. Green though, it works a lot like oak or walnut imo. It is also great for ground contact as you know and I use it as such frequently. Not sure what I will use the lumber out of these logs for yet but I just couldnt pass them up.


----------

